# fsck faild / LVM Problem (wird nicht gemountet)



## InFlame (5. Januar 2004)

*fsck faild / LVM Problem - DATENRETTUNG*

Hallo,

---------------------------------------------------------------
*DATENRETTUNG* 
HILFE! - bitte weiter unten gucken!
---------------------------------------------------------------


Wir haben ein kleines Problem
Nach dem Versuch eine neue Festplatte in LVM einzubinden, kommt das System
nicht mehr hoch.
Folgende Fehlermdung erscheint:

fsck failed. Please repair manually and reboot. The root
file system is currently mounted read-only. To remount it read-write do:

bash# mount -n -o remount,rw/

Attention: Only Control D will reboot the system in this maintance mode.
Shutdown or reboot will not work

(Screenshot: http://home.arcor.de/karl.heinle/linux1.jpg)

Der Fehler tritt beim mounten von unserem LVM File System auf. Der Name ist
"/dev/benutzerdaten/wir", mountpoint /home. Der Versuch das Filesystem zu
mounten schlägt fehl.
(Screenshot: http://home.arcor.de/karl.heinle/linux4.jpg)

Der manuelle Start von fsck bringt die folgenden Ergebnisse:
(Screenshot: http://home.arcor.de/karl.heinle/linux5.jpg)

Falls es wen interessiert: Das YAST Logfile http://home.arcor.de/karl.heinle/y2log.txt (interessant wirds glaube ich ab 21:00 Uhr, ab da kam ich nicht mehr in das System)

Was ist zu tun, um auf die Daten der alten LVM-Platten zugreifen zu können?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

InFlame


----------



## profy (6. Januar 2004)

In deiner Haut möchte ich jetzt nicht stecken.

Welches FS ist denn benutzt worden.

Mit reiser-fs kann man die PartionionInformationen für das fs im laufenden Betrieb vergrößern. Optimal für LVMs.

Bei normalen Partionen mounte ich einfach das Filesystem von Hand ein und wieder aus. Dann ist beim nächsten Booten die Partionion nicht auf "Checken" gestellt. Ist natürlich  unsauber - aber was solls.
Bei lvm sieht die Sache bestimmt anders aus.

Im HOWTO steht auch nichts drin.

Na ja, mein Mitleid hast Du .....


----------



## InFlame (6. Januar 2004)

ist reiser, ja...
uns scheint auch niemand helfen zu können... selbst die suse hotline nich 

per hand mounten geht ja auch nicht, kommen nur fehlermeldungen, und wenn man den fschek macht, kommen auch nur fehlermeldungen...
sehr frustrierend alles... vor allem wenn man bedenkt wieviel (wichtige) daten ich da drauf hatte...


----------



## profy (7. Januar 2004)

Wie hast du denn das fs erweitert?

ich hab das mal mit resize_reiserfs -f /dev/myvg/homevol 
gemacht.
Habe wohl Glück gehabt, dass das funktioniert hat.


----------



## InFlame (7. Januar 2004)

wir wollten das mittels YAST machen. 
hätten uns davor nur durchlesen müssen, wie es geht, denn es kamen sehr komische fehlermeldungen teilweise.

im prinzip haben wir es nach dem partitonieren einfach in das LVM einhängen wollen, allerdings kam dann eine fehlermeldung und nach dem reboot ging nichts mehr.
wenn wir jetzt in der fstab datei (oder so ähnlich) die zeile mit dem LVM als kommentar (#) kennzeichen, fährt linux wieder normal hoch und wir können internet etc nützen. nur ist eben das /home absolut leer... da dass LVM als /home gemountet war, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...

kann uns niemand helfen?


----------



## profy (7. Januar 2004)

was geben denn so die lvm tools aus z.B.
lvdisplay /dev/vghome/lvhome
lvscan
vgscan
unsw.


----------



## InFlame (11. Januar 2004)

* DATENRETTUNG * 

funktioniert leider alles nicht.
es kommt immer eine fehlermeldung, dass es kein LVM gibt.
haben auch rausgefunden, dass irgendwie wichtige dateien vom letzten LVM weg sind. warum auch immer, sind nicht mehr da.
somit haben wir uns damit abgefunden, dass wir es nicht mehr her bekommen.
jetzt ist die frage, ob man die daten irgendwie retten kann.
Mir hat einer gesagt, dass er "von der untersten ebene (ohne filesystem) 98% aller daten" hat retten können. 
leider antwortet er nicht mehr und ich hab keine ahnung wie das geht.

weiß vielleicht jemand, wie ich auf diese "unterste ebene" komme oder wie ich überhaupt die daten retten könnte?


----------

